# Avatar on DVD



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

anyone thats looking for it, its for sale in sainsbury's for £8.99


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Got it on Play.com for £7.00 with the help of my £2.00 voucher from McDonalds!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Im goin to see it at the gf's on wednesday but will it be as good without 3D? Lets face it thats what made it have the extra wow factor!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

bought in on blu ray last night from tesco entertainment. found a voucher code for 15% off so instead of getting it for £15 which is the cheapest blu ray online i got it for £12.23 

had to get it on blu ray to do the movie justice as it looks fantastic


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

Apparently it's £7 from Tesco (in-store) but you have to buy another chart DVD with it. I'm going to take a look later since we want "Up" too.


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

ordered from play and got Saterday, ordered the blue ray- DVD combo for £15 and i'm happy with that


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

remal said:


> ordered from play and got Saterday, ordered the blue ray- DVD combo for £15 and i'm happy with that


i got mine friday :thumb::thumb:

its superb on bluray. even my mum noticed a difference :doublesho


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

ianFRST said:


> i got mine friday :thumb::thumb:
> 
> its superb on bluray. even my mum noticed a difference :doublesho


Holy crap. My mum never notices the difference between HD and SD, all we get is why are we spending more monry on it!

I'm not sure whether to get it. I'm waiting for Saving Private Ryan to be delivered on Blu-Ray =D


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Watched Avatar on Blu-Ray last night, without a doubt one of the highest quality made films I have ever seen. Unbelievable!!!!

Everyone should be able watch this movie in HD:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

My tesco wanted £22 for the blu-Ray :doublesho

got the same blu-Ray +DVD from sainsbury for £14.99


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

I went into Tesco and saw Avatar for £22 and just laughed. Gonna wait for it to come down in price. Bought Young Guns and Pineapple Express for £11.50 instead.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

i got mine from tesco entertainment, and with a 15% discount i found online i got the blu-ray for £12.74


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

mouthyman said:


> i got mine from tesco entertainment, and with a 15% discount i found online i got the blu-ray for £12.23


Want to share that with us?


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

Pieface876 said:


> Want to share that with us?


yep sure :thumb:

here you go

http://www.tescoentertainment.com/store/blu-ray/avatarcombi-pack-(dvd-&-bluray)/8:689731/

and enter FTSL15-1 for 15% off
should come to £12.74 and postage is free:wave:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Watched it with the gf (Morrisons discount for her ) and thought it was pretty good! Not as good as it would have been in 3D I presume but still not bad!


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

mouthyman said:


> yep sure :thumb:
> 
> here you go
> 
> ...


Ordered it, cheers. Bought about £120 worth of Blu-Ray stuff in the last few days (Including a drive for my PC!) lol. Collection is growing lol.


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Can't wait to get it on Blu-Ray. Saw it at the cinema and loved it!


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

Probably be weird to watch not on 3D though lol. Got a few Blu-Rays in the last few days to keep me occupied while I wait for this.

Anyway guys, post your Blu-Ray collections in this thread:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=166640

I wanna see what you guys have got!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

fozzy said:


> Watched Avatar on Blu-Ray last night, without a doubt one of the highest quality made films I have ever seen. Unbelievable!!!!
> 
> Everyone should be able watch this movie in HD:argie::argie::argie:


Totally agree, we bought it yesterday and was blown away by the quality, the colours and images were amazing and completely made buying a Blu-ray player worth it.


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

I was suprised with Tesco's delivery. Mine came yesterday even though only ordering late on the 29th. May have to look at Tesco some more. In the future. Quicker than my order from Amazon which I paid first class for and Tesco is meant to be second class.


----------



## DLC (Feb 19, 2010)

Bought it today and looking forwad to watching it later today. Weather is so crap it's a good day for a good movie!


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm in work all day and night, so I'm not watching it till tommorow lol. That or The Hurt Locker, both arrived yesterday


----------

